# sexing azureus..



## asialk (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I need help sexing my azureus.
I fear there both females, hopefully I'm wrong.
Here they are..

1










2










Thanks..


----------



## asialk (Oct 29, 2009)

sorry, here they are on a biger scale..


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

If possible could you post a pic of them together?


----------



## asialk (Oct 29, 2009)

I hope this can help..










Thanks..


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

The one on the right def. looks like a female. Is the frog on the left frog 1 or 2?


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

...pure speculation from my part as I am horrible at sexing tincs, but here goes

Frog 1 looks female from all the pics (back shape and toe-pads).

Frog 2 is a tough call. I think he/she is a bit underweight so the backshape can be a little misleading. You should see if you can fatten him/her up a bit. From the second pics you posted (larger version of the first) the toe pads look to be proportionally bigger than Frog 1, so maybe a male???

any wrestling or signs of aggression between these two?


----------



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

The one on top look like a male but I can't really tell about the second one. 

Cheers,
Ethin


----------



## asialk (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replays guys,
The one on the left is frog No 2
No aggression between them so far.
Here are a few more pics I took..

frog 1:










frog 2:










frog 2 again:









Thanks


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah thats what I was saying, that other frog is a hard call...I would guess female also, but don't quote me that, I'm not positive.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

both look like Males to me


----------



## asialk (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank guys, I guess time will tell..


----------

